# Ice fishing reservoir lakes



## fishin technician (Mar 30, 2007)

I need help fishing on a resevoir lake. The lake is loaded with walleye and smallmouth bass. During spring and summer I have no problem catching fish, but during the winter they are no where to be found. The lake over the course of the winter drops about 20' and I'm not sure where to find them. I've tried anywhere from 8' to 60' feet deep mostly in front of major creeks or rivers simply because it's late march and I figure they should be starting to stage up, I've caught 1 this year so far in 34' and it was only 12". Previous years I have only caught 1 and it was same depth and length. Not sure where they go maybe deeper into the orignal channels before lake was converted? The lake is called Whitefish Lake and is located east of Wawa, Ontario. The lake has a max depth of approx. 200' but that's the extreme end it normally varies and averages 20 to 100 feet. If you have any info please feel free to respond, thanks, Carl.


----------

